# Harbours swimming pool



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

Fun exterior project we just finished. Used an epoxy for both prime and finish. Stickiest stuff ive ever put on.
*during prime*

*Primed*

*Finished*


----------



## GSP82 (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks awesome and what product did you use


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

GSP82 said:


> Looks awesome and what product did you use


The primer and finish are made by Kelly Technical Coatings. The primer is Olympic Poxoprime ii and the finish was Olympic Zeron.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Qualitypainting812 (Jan 29, 2014)

benthepainter said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Thanks. It was definately different from our normal work.


----------

